# Flowerhorn Questions??



## TheSimster (Jul 30, 2009)

I have some questions regarding my flowerhorn. I recently got it at my local Petco and am trying to find out what species it is. I also don't know what color morphs flowerhorn's get or how fast their rate of growth is. Any help with these questions would be useful.

Here are some pictures of it in my 55 gallon.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

A Flowerhorn is not a "species"... They are hybrids, which means it is a cross of different species...

There are categories that Flowerhorns can be put into, but these categories are not species and should not be referred to as species as this promotes confusion...

Flowerhorns are categorized by appearance, not % of particluar mixes...

Since two Flowerhorns can look basicaly the same and therefore fit into the same category... but be formed from completely different blends of types of fish... it's hard to put an accurate expectation on growth rates, max sizes, aggression levels etc...

Although it can be said that generally Flowerhorns grow fast, are aggressive and get big...


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

ZZ (Zhen Zhu) and will grow approx 1" per month on average, .5"-2" per month being possible.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

This is what your fish will look like when it's bigger. This is my Zz Blue Dragon Khufu.








He's mean as a snake. :lol: He will attack me if I put my hand in his tank. I have to take a large net and catch him then quick clamp the net to the side of the tank so I can clean his tank. I love that fish


----------



## TheSimster (Jul 30, 2009)

thats a really nice FH. how much do you think he's worth?


----------



## SiNFuLWaYs (May 18, 2009)

fh can o anywhere from $5-1000+

all depending on whos selling then type of hybrid an coloration,size, markings everything makes a difference on a fh price


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks, He is a classic Zz but they aren't that expensive I paid $5.99 for him when he was 1". I'm sure he's worth more than that now but I have no idea what he's worth. Maybe $50 or $100 :-? Now this guy he's a different story, he's a Gold Monkey I paid $49.95 when he was 3" and I've seen some that look like him go for as much as $200 or $300.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

I wouldn't go around saying "This is what your fish will look like" :lol: ...

All flowerhorns look different, even being the same strain, for example.

This is a ZZ:
http://forums.waterwolves.com/uploads/p ... 092557.jpg

This is a ZZ
http://www.somethingsphishy.com/images/ ... erhorn.jpg

This is a ZZ:
http://www.somethingsphishy.com/images/ ... erhorn.jpg

Lil mama's fish is also a ZZ.

your will likely have more pearls then lil mama's does. thats about as much as anyone can say at a flowerhorn this small.


----------

